# Saw iPad cases @ Handhelditems



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

Makes me want an ipad! lol


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

They look nice
love the brown or dark tan one


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Link?


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

Go to www.handhelditems(dot)com and search ipad cases will get you there.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

http://www.igearusa.com/clnalepacawi.html

just a bit more $$, but I like it.


----------



## Deb G (Jan 18, 2009)

I got one of these and I'm still trying to decide if I'm going to keep it.  The leather is really nice, the purple color is true to the picture and the price was really reasonable ... But ... the thing that is difficult is that the iPad is held on the left side.  So if you have the case closed and open it like a book the iPad is on the side of the book that you open making it awkward and heavy to open up.  In other words, if the case is open the iPad is on the left.  It just seems weird to me and kind of backwards but other than that it's ok.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I got the purple one for my mom, it was only $13. It's plenty nice for her, but I'm glad I have my apple case for now.


----------

